# Any fuzzy EDM kids out there?



## VenturedVulpes (May 4, 2012)

If you haven't noticed Electronic Dance Music is blowing up. Even FYE has a wall filled with Deadmau5, Bassnectar, David Guetta, and Avicii. My question since a lot of us are nerds and nerds usually enjoy some good techno. How many of you like to get out and rave every now and again? Have you actually been clubbing or to a festival before? Which was your last/favorite show? What are some of your favorite beats/DJs/Producers? Do you just listen to it while gaming or doing homework or do you party hard? Are you into old trance/jungle, into electro-house, or are you that kid who loves skrillex?

I just recently got more into the EDM scene. I've been going to shows for a few years and I'm starting to get more into DJing myself and producing my own tracks on Ableton live. A few of my friends (BassN1xx1n plug) have started playing shows around at local venues, I might open for them soon. Last show I went to was Dada Life @Elektricity in Pontiac, Mi. One heck of a show ended with one of the Dj's pouring half a fifth of grey goose into my bud's mouth. My favorite show was last july at Electric Forest Festival, I saw Zedd for the first time at a barn rave with more speakers than you could imagine, Skrillex got up on the mixing board for 15 minutes and killed it. Zedd is a beast and a half. My favorite beats at the moment are: Albin myers- Hells Bells, NO ID & Martin Volt- Zelda (Hardwell remix), Walden- Brightness, Alesso- Calling (Lose my mind edit)

Keep it real on the streets. 
Lose yourself in the crowd and bass ;3

-FauxFox


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 4, 2012)

This would be better suited here:
http://forums.furaffinity.net/forums/37-The-Tube


I don't really know what particular genres of electronic music I listen to (except for chiptune, because it has a very distinctive oldschool videogame sound),
but I listen to quite a lot of it.
Not really any particular band, because I just pick up songs from all over the place, and several from Newgrounds.

I generally listen to it while drawing or writing. 

Never been to a rave. Been clubbing a few times, though not in places with those music genres because there really aren't any around here.
I'm not really into any particular "scene" because I'm poor and I don't give enough of a shit. I just like listening to stuff I find enjoyable.


----------



## Kahoku (May 4, 2012)

How about this, Any EDM music is Furry EDM music.

WHY must it all have the label furry on it?


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 4, 2012)

I hate the 'rave' culture, most of these people are just interested in getting high and partying, and could care less about the music. Lots of guidos, dope heads, and white trash. No thanks.
That said I'm a huge fan of EDM, I'm very into the actual musicality of it rather than just thinking of it as 'party' music. It helps me focus and study, draw, keeps me entertained in the car or when playing games. I dabble a bit into producing and djing, but I listen to it at home and I hardly ever even dance to it. I'm such a rebel :V


----------



## Randolph (May 5, 2012)

VenturedVulpes said:


> I just recently got more into the EDM scene.


Ch'yea no kidding..


----------



## Kluuvdar (May 5, 2012)

I like EDM, but not any more than I like alternative rock or classic rock.


----------



## natari the husky (May 5, 2012)

I love EDM! I have been a fan of it since I was about nine. I love Daft Punk, Skrillex, Flux Pavilion, UKF dubstep (on youtube), Dj S3rl, Dj Ravine, Showtek, Wildstylez, Alpha Twins, Headhunterz and many others too.
Sadly, I have not yet been to a rave- none are ever close to where I live.


----------



## shteev (May 5, 2012)

I love Deadmau5 so much I made my own mau5head. 

And no, I'm not one of those kids who liked him for 4x4=12, I was more into his progressive and elecro house stuffits.
I'm also a fan of Kaskade, Swedish House Mafia, Feed Me, and quite a few more.

I haven't yet gone to a rave/concert (because I'm an adolescent) but I really would love to go to one.
Only thing I'd be worried about is possibly being surrounded by high people.


----------



## VenturedVulpes (May 6, 2012)

Kijha said:


> WHY must it all have the label furry on it?


No one is asking about furry songs or furry DJs, I just wanted to know what FAF has to say.



Randolph said:


> Ch'yea no kidding..



And I assume you've been listening to Kevin Saunderson, Derrik May, Eddie Fowlkes, Arimin Van Buuren, and John Digweed since before I was born? Ch'yea didn't think so... you don't seem like a trance or techno fan.



shteev said:


> I love Deadmau5 so much I made my own mau5head.
> 
> And no, I'm not one of those kids who liked him for 4x4=12, I was more into his progressive and elecro house stuffits.
> I'm also a fan of Kaskade, Swedish House Mafia, Feed Me, and quite a few more.
> ...



I like dubstep and everything but electro/progressive house is my favorite. I really like older deadmau5 and some of the new stuff he just put on sound cloud, Fn Pig and Superliminal are excellent. Swedish house mafia is great but i prefer the remixes of their songs to the original most of the time. Didn't really like Kaskade until I saw him live and now I'm super pumped for his new freaks of nature tour. 

Raves do have drugs, however actual underground raves have lost their popularity and most big DJs won't risk breaking the law like they used to. As a whole EDM has been trying to get rid of the tweaker by the speaker image for a LONG time. Personally I dont do drugs at shows, and I get asked "where's molly" more times than I would like. Honestly though no one is going to hurt you or screw with you because they are high, Its the drunks that I hate.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 6, 2012)

Raves suck ass now and have for the past 12 or so years.  Oh and flux pavilion and skrillex(they told me screamo was dead so I became a dubstep dj) can fuck off


----------



## Randolph (May 6, 2012)

Also doesn't this belong in 'The Tube'?


----------



## shteev (May 6, 2012)

VenturedVulpes said:


> I like dubstep and everything but electro/progressive house is my favorite. I really like older deadmau5 and some of the new stuff he just put on sound cloud, Fn Pig and Superliminal are excellent. Swedish house mafia is great but i prefer the remixes of their songs to the original most of the time. Didn't really like Kaskade until I saw him live and now I'm super pumped for his new freaks of nature tour.
> 
> Raves do have drugs, however actual underground raves have lost their popularity and most big DJs won't risk breaking the law like they used to. As a whole EDM has been trying to get rid of the tweaker by the speaker image for a LONG time. Personally I dont do drugs at shows, and I get asked "where's molly" more times than I would like. Honestly though no one is going to hurt you or screw with you because they are high, Its the drunks that I hate.



Fn Pig is great, and I watched him make Superliminal on his live stream.
SHM are really good at live shows, they posted their Madison Square Garden show on YouBoob and I loved it. Kaskade is also good at performances.


----------



## Sevipervert (May 7, 2012)

I do enjoy listening to EDM but I'm more of an EBM fan. But to name a few artists aside from Bassnectar and Daft Punk, I enjoy The Chemical Brothers, Basshunter and lately discovered Andy Hunter.


----------



## VGmaster9 (May 7, 2012)

I love EDM music. I love genres such as drum n bass and techno. Even speedcore can be pretty awesome. Hardstyle is pretty nice as well. Also, are genres such as downtempo, trip hop, acid/nu jazz, glitch, and IDM considered EDM?


----------



## Cain (May 7, 2012)

PONY DUBSTEP/TECHNO/DNB/ELECTRONICA/ANYTHING IS BEST DUBSTEP/TECHNO/DNB/ELECTRONICA/ANYTHING.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sryqaS07WaU
AS AN EXAMPLE.

YEAH!

THIS PSA WAS BROUGHT TO YOU BY:


----------



## Aidy (May 7, 2012)

I like EDM, I make EDM. Just normal EDM, I didn't know there was such a thing as 'furry EDM'. I thought music was music, no matter who the creator is. Anyway I try to listen to most, I hate some of it because it sounds horrible, and I love some of it because it sounds amazing.

I prefer old Dubstep (stuff like Skream did back in the early 2000s), Jungle, DnB (Liquid and Jump-Up are my favs), Breakbeat, Drumstep, House, Electro, Dub, rare bits of Trance and Techno and Chillstep.

I tried listening to modern Dubstep, some of it can be alright I suppose but the majority of it is shit. The original meaning of Dubstep has been lost and warped into this horror which is now basically 'it needs a massive bassline, it needs lots of wubs, it needs to have ridiculously loud screaming synth and a stupid drum pattern which is way faster than 120-140bpm'. And the constant denial when I try to explain the difference between what they're hearing (usually it's post-Dubstep, brostep or complextro) and actual Dubstep.


----------



## Randolph (May 7, 2012)

Cain said:


> PONY DUBSTEP/TECHNO/DNB/ELECTRONICA/ANYTHING IS BEST DUBSTEP/TECHNO/DNB/ELECTRONICA/ANYTHING.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sryqaS07WaU
> AS AN EXAMPLE.
> 
> ...








HORSE FUCKERS


----------



## Bando (May 7, 2012)

Cain said:


> PONY DUBSTEP/TECHNO/DNB/ELECTRONICA/ANYTHING IS BEST DUBSTEP/TECHNO/DNB/ELECTRONICA/ANYTHING.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sryqaS07WaU
> AS AN EXAMPLE.
> 
> YEAH!


*
Bitch, please. Balloon Party's where it's at.*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zT-lfMhep8

EDM is probably one of my favorite genres. Started off with generic house stuff like Deadmau5's "Get Scraped" and branched out quickly from there. 

I like dubstep that's actually good (read: Knife Party, Shekel ), DnB, electro swing, glitch, downtempo, and a bit of hardstyle. Lately have been liking more hip-hop influenced stuff like glitch-hop, beat, and just other experimental genres. Good stuff.


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 7, 2012)

Aidy70060 said:


> I prefer old Dubstep (stuff like Skream did back in the early 2000s), Jungle, DnB (Liquid and Jump-Up are my favs), Breakbeat, Drumstep, House, Electro, Dub, rare bits of Trance and Techno and Chillstep.
> 
> I tried listening to modern Dubstep, some of it can be alright I suppose but the majority of it is shit. The original meaning of Dubstep has been lost and warped into this horror which is now basically 'it needs a massive bassline, it needs lots of wubs, it needs to have ridiculously loud screaming synth and a stupid drum pattern which is way faster than 120-140bpm'. And the constant denial when I try to explain the difference between what they're hearing (usually it's post-Dubstep, brostep or complextro) and actual Dubstep.



Ugh, I usually find the old school dubstep extremely simple and boring, but I do definitely agree with you about the state of the modern mainstream stuff. There is good stuff if you look.
Calibre is a liquid dnb artist that makes chillout/oldschool style tracks, here's a drumstep one that has that mid 2000's dubstep sound (you may already know of this)

[yt]wHcN5w2RCq4[/yt]
This was made in 2010 btw. Totally breaking the current trends.


----------



## VenturedVulpes (May 8, 2012)

Aidy70060 said:


> I tried listening to modern Dubstep, some of it can be alright I suppose but the majority of it is shit. The original meaning of Dubstep has been lost and warped into this horror which is now basically 'it needs a massive bassline, it needs lots of wubs, it needs to have ridiculously loud screaming synth and a stupid drum pattern which is way faster than 120-140bpm'. And the constant denial when I try to explain the difference between what they're hearing (usually it's post-Dubstep, brostep or complextro) and actual Dubstep.



I don't think anything should be called furry EDM, that just sounds wrong. Mad props for even knowing what jungle is, breakbeat done old fashioned. I personally love dubstep but i can only really appreciate some of it, didn't really like Skrillex until i saw him live, hate him if you want but he can party hard. Seen excision 3 times, not a fan of bassnectar (total brostep). My favorite by far is joker, vinyl dubstep with some UK grunge its just so ill check out his essential mix from november I listen to it at least once a month. Saw Avicii during house for hunger, never gonna forget that one it was sick. Avicii's music is so gay but i love it, and he pointed at me during fade into darkness; I cannot hide my man crush. (TT_TT) 
I have no shame, no regrets.

If you guys want list some songs you dig an I can do my best to mix them and put it on soundcloud for free download, I need practice anyhow. Might even do it at by friends house since i hate mixing with my mac and zero equipment. Be forewarned I work with progressive house and electro house. Dubstep is not my forte, I can mix it it just blows like an angry hooker.


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 8, 2012)

VenturedVulpes said:


> I personally love dubstep but i can only really appreciate some of it, didn't really like Skrillex until i saw him live, hate him if you want but he can party hard.



Fair enough, producing and djing are two different ballgames
I really do want to go to some live shows, I listen to loads of EDM podcasts and radio shows but it just lacks energy I guess. And as I attempt to dj I'm just imitating what the radio djs do (the push play style I guess), I have no idea how different it is in a club. I just have nobody to go with and I hate doing stuff like that by myself so I just have never been.


----------



## Bando (May 9, 2012)

greg-the-fox said:


> Fair enough, producing and djing are two different ballgames
> I really do want to go to some live shows, I listen to loads of EDM podcasts and radio shows but it just lacks energy I guess. And as I attempt to dj I'm just imitating what the radio djs do (the push play style I guess), I have no idea how different it is in a club. I just have nobody to go with and I hate doing stuff like that by myself so I just have never been.


I'd like to go to shows as well, there's some good venues nearby. Dunno if I'd ever go see a big name group like Skrillex or Deadmau5, tickets would be too hard to get for a possibly ok show. 

Well if you're trying to DJ, you gotta nail down what you're gonna do. You could go dubstep, house, whatever, hell you could kill yourself and try to learn how to be a scrath DJ. If you're just gonna do electronic, probably go with a mixer like a Numark Mixtrak Pro. Good quality and durable, gives you feautres that are nice. It's the one I'm looking at, actually.


----------



## VenturedVulpes (May 9, 2012)

greg-the-fox said:


> Fair enough, producing and djing are two different ballgames
> I really do want to go to some live shows, I listen to loads of EDM podcasts and radio shows but it just lacks energy I guess. And as I attempt to dj I'm just imitating what the radio djs do (the push play style I guess), I have no idea how different it is in a club. I just have nobody to go with and I hate doing stuff like that by myself so I just have never been.


As far as Djing goes the difference between radio and live djing is mainly that you want to mix the ~45 second come up into the end of a "drop" (not necessarily a bass drop just a climax of some sort or vocals) so that it seems as though its one continuos song. You want to use the crossfader as little as possible and work mainly with hi-mid-low and volume. if you do it right theres almost no slow down or boring bits. it just goes come up-drop-drop-drop-fake out-drop-drop ect. Just watch the BPM it will murder you. Theres a lot more but thats the gist of it.


I wouldn't worry to much about going to a show alone, you won't be talking to anyone and you'll lose your friends in the crowd anyway. I usually see my friends at the entrance and back at the car. I would not recommend clubbing, i loathe clubs. See a show at a concert hall or a popular venue. Festivals are cool just way too many drugs. Also just dance, i don't care how self conscious you are. I don't know a single person that goes to shows to mock how people dance, chances are some guy is flailing wildly or parting way to hard. Even if you do look stupid, screw it you're there to enjoy yourself so enjoy yourself & bring glow sticks ;P.


Personally losing myself in a crowd is one of my favorite things to do. Not for everyone though.


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 9, 2012)

Don't patronize me, I know how to mix songs together. That's what I was referring to as radio-style djing. Nothing fancy, no effects, just clean transitions. I can do it with a mouse even, because that's all I have. I REALLY need a controller though so I can make minor adjustments if the beat goes out of sync while I'm cross fading, or if I need to cut the lows on one track while cross fading, etc. I do house music mainly so it's super simple to just crossfade between the tracks. I tried mixing drum and bass but it was a complete nightmare and I'm horrible at it. Plus my software wouldn't analyze the bpm right half the time and there's no way to manually type it in, you can only tap it and I can't keep a steady rhythm. Again, I could compensate if I had a controller but I don't know if it's really worth buying until I get more into it.

I was expecting live shows to be like what Justice and Daft Punk do, live mashups of songs and taking a 4 minute song and extending it to 11 minutes and all kinds of crazy shit with samplers where it's as much of a performance as actually playing instruments, and fully interactive with the audience. Like a concert rather than a 'rave'. I want to go to one of those kind of shows. I'm pretty introverted and not into partying though, just saying. I have to be with people I know to enjoy myself or else I'll end up standing around awkwardly. And I don't know anyone who even remotely likes this type of music.


----------

